# Brother MFC network scanning



## camd (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a Brother MFC-7820n (all-in-one). It works really great, except that I can't scan over the network to my Mac (OS 10.4). From the scanner, I can select 'scan' and the scanner 'sees' both my PC and my Mac. I can get it to send the image to my PC, but my Mac give me an error (either CC031 or MTW005) and says the scanner is not connected. Funny thing is, I can print to it just fine. Likewise, I can 'see' the scanner from my Mac, but get the same errors. 

There must be something wrong with the TWAIN driver. Brother has a patch to solve this for Windows which seems to work... but not for OS X! 

I've spent 1.5 hours on the phone with Brother, and they don't have any online tech support ... Any ideas?

camd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I fought with this a while back too and never got it working ... best advice I can give you is to plug in a USB cable and skip the network scanning to OSX


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

I work for Brother Tech support, I'm not sure how good the Canadian suport line is for Mac users (I deal with the US clients). If it can wait the weekend, I'll see if I can get some info on this soon for you.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I have an MFC420CN. I have had network scanning working, but since a system refresh I haven't been able to get it to go. I'd like to hear more about the tech support... Like can I get a full complete up to date installer instead of the patches Brother likes to give out? The Brother print utilities I have are not Universal.


----------



## camd (Oct 23, 2006)

sputnik said:


> I work for Brother Tech support, I'm not sure how good the Canadian suport line is for Mac users (I deal with the US clients). If it can wait the weekend, I'll see if I can get some info on this soon for you.


Wow, that would be awesome!

camd.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

sputnik said:


> I work for Brother Tech support, I'm not sure how good the Canadian suport line is for Mac users (I deal with the US clients). If it can wait the weekend, I'll see if I can get some info on this soon for you.


Dangerous thing - very brave, in fact - to announce your tech identity on a computer forum! 

Not to derail the thread or anything  but any idea when the Intel-native drivers will be ready for the MFC-210c ? The three components that are running in the background (LoginServer, USBserver and NETserver) are causing me a few headaches...

M


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

rgray said:


> I have an MFC420CN. I have had network scanning working, but since a system refresh I haven't been able to get it to go. I'd like to hear more about the tech support... Like can I get a full complete up to date installer instead of the patches Brother likes to give out? The Brother print utilities I have are not Universal.


On thinking further about this, I reckon I haven't been able to scan over the network since I got my MBP (sept '06)... Used to work with my PB12"-G4.


----------



## camd (Oct 23, 2006)

rgray said:


> On thinking further about this, I reckon I haven't been able to scan over the network since I got my MBP (sept '06)... Used to work with my PB12"-G4.


Interesting. I can't get network scanning on my PowerBook 12" G4. What version twain driver did you use? (brxtwain203.dmg?) I'm baffled that I can print fine, but not connect to the scanner... 

Actually, I can occasionally connect, but it won't complete the scan. I am working over a wireless network - would that have anything to do with this?

camd.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

camd said:


> Interesting. I can't get network scanning on my PowerBook 12" G4. What version twain driver did you use? (brxtwain203.dmg?) I'm baffled that I can print fine, but not connect to the scanner...


I used the 2.0.3 version, yes. The scanner would work, but sometimes it needed to be restarted to remind the network of its existence. Now, nothing but error messages


> Actually, I can occasionally connect, but it won't complete the scan. I am working over a wireless network - would that have anything to do with this?


When it worked, I was using wireless - even the MFC was on a wirelss bridge.... 

I have a lot less trouble with my spouse's HP all-in-one.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Dangerous thing - very brave, in fact - to announce your tech identity on a computer forum!
> 
> Not to derail the thread or anything  but any idea when the Intel-native drivers will be ready for the MFC-210c ? The three components that are running in the background (LoginServer, USBserver and NETserver) are causing me a few headaches...
> 
> M


I'm safe, I work on the hardware end, so when that 210C gives you an "Unable to Init" error, lemme know 

There are so many degrees of separation when it comes to this stuff, and then you hit the major roadblock.... JAPAN! When it comes to the development of software based issues it's all done in Japan and they don't say too much to their counterparts in North America regarding release times. I suppose it just boils down to the language barrier and that there are a few bilingual people who control the flow of information.


----------



## camd (Oct 23, 2006)

sputnik said:


> I work for Brother Tech support, I'm not sure how good the Canadian suport line is for Mac users (I deal with the US clients). If it can wait the weekend, I'll see if I can get some info on this soon for you.


sputnik: Any chance you had an opportunity to look into this ?

camd.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

A month later... still no luck network printing.  

I think this Brother MFC is about to get canned.  

My lady's HP works perfectly.  

So....... time to shop for a new toy.


----------



## Wulfilar (Dec 19, 2007)

camd said:


> I have a Brother MFC-7820n (all-in-one). It works really great, except that I can't scan over the network to my Mac (OS 10.4). From the scanner, I can select 'scan' and the scanner 'sees' both my PC and my Mac. I can get it to send the image to my PC, but my Mac give me an error (either CC031 or MTW005) and says the scanner is not connected. Funny thing is, I can print to it just fine. Likewise, I can 'see' the scanner from my Mac, but get the same errors.
> 
> There must be something wrong with the TWAIN driver. Brother has a patch to solve this for Windows which seems to work... but not for OS X!
> 
> ...


I have noticed the same problem with my Brother MFC 7820 N, connected via network (but old fashioned ethernet cables - not wireless).

Error codes read: MWT012 and/or CC031, depending on the application.

First, I was shocked and confused as
- printing worked properly
- scanning did not.

The solutions - which at least works in my case - has some absence of logics, but you do not need to understand everything in life...

I realised (after unsuccessfully reinstalling the usual software/suites/new drivers) that the network IP of the MFC hs changed (without any active action of mine - except some runs of ONYX and/or Maintenance 3.7, to clean up the system in general).

When I first installed my MFC, I noticed it received the internal network IP:

192.168.0.3

which I blocked into my Safari Menue in order to directly call the printer (to tell him that I care...and to read the consumption of toner etc...)

Occasionally clicking on the menue button for it, guess what: no printer any longer under IP 192.168.0.3!
It must have decided to move to another IP without telling me!
I found it again at IP 192.168.0.5.
So I called him up, and forced him to rechange the IP back to the old one.
Guess even further:
Scanning works again!
And his (never call him an it - he has life) printing abilities weren't changed either! 
So I simply blocked any further attempt to understand the Why's (prining yes but not scanning, then both priniting and scanning possible after the reset of the IP).

Resume: To overcome MWT012 / CC031: simply remind your Brother MFC to his old IP number!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Interesting, but comes too late to save my 420. I binned it in favour of a nice shiny HP 5180 which functions perfectly wirelessly - scanning and printing!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a 7820N and connected to my AirPort Extreme via ethernet and can scan no problem to my wireless PowerBook G4. As far as I know I am running the latest drivers and my OS is 10.4 with the latest updates. The one time I thought the printer had gone belly up, turns out someone had unplugged the ethernet cable from the router.

Good luck.


----------



## Dani_k (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, 
I've recently been having the same troubles with a Mac at work.
I've been getting the MTW005 error message ever time i try to scan something through Adobe Acrobat v7.
I'm also using a brother multi function center (MFC 8860DN).
The printer prints fine but scanning is another question entirly.
I've deleted the preferences for Adobe, checked the cables, un-installed an re-installed the printer driver an i checked the IP address.
I've even spent 3 hours on the phone to Adobe (9()% was on hold, an only to find out that Adobe dosn't provide support to older versions of its software tptptptp )

Short of un-installing Adobe i'm at a complete loss...
(i can find the disks at work so i really dont want to uninstall if i can help it).
this is a HUGE problem an its a right pain trying to get things scanned....
any help would be very appreciated 

thanks


----------

